# Happy Birthday fredtgreco



## PB Moderating Team (Oct 25, 2015)

1 member is celebrating a birthday today:

-fredtgreco (Age: hidden)


Happy Birthday!


----------



## Jerusalem Blade (Oct 25, 2015)

Happy birthday, Fred—may you and yours have many more in good health!

Steve


----------



## Cymro (Oct 25, 2015)

God bless this commeration of your birth to you and others.


----------



## arapahoepark (Oct 25, 2015)

Happy Birthday!


----------



## Ask Mr. Religion (Oct 25, 2015)

Hope you enjoy the day and have many more, Fred!


----------



## DMcFadden (Oct 25, 2015)

Happy Bday, Fred. Wishing you a year full of continued good work in your congregation and denomination.


----------



## Gforce9 (Oct 25, 2015)

Happy Birthday, Pastor!


----------



## BGF (Oct 26, 2015)

Happy birthday!


----------



## NaphtaliPress (Oct 26, 2015)

Happy birthday Fred. May the coming year bring many opportunities to serve the Lord and His church.


----------



## earl40 (Oct 26, 2015)

Happy Birthday!


----------



## OPC'n (Oct 26, 2015)

Happy birthday!


----------



## GulfCoast Presbyterian (Oct 26, 2015)

Happy Birthday!


----------



## Justified (Oct 26, 2015)

Happy Birthday!


----------



## SolaScriptura (Oct 26, 2015)

Happy birthday, brother!


----------



## Pilgrim72 (Oct 27, 2015)

Happy Birthday!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------

